# Will A .410 Kill A Chukar?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know, I used a 12 Ga. on this guy.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It will if you shoot it in the face.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Not what I'd recommend, but my H&R .410 has killed numerous pheasants. Dozens. Keep your shots close and the birds crumple to the ground like a sack of bricks.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The shot leaves the muzzle of a .410 at the same velocity as any other shotgun, so each individual shot carries as much energy and hits the bird just as hard, trouble is, there's not very many of them. Try and keep your shots a little closer and use a gun with a tight pattern. I recommend you do NOT use a .410 for hunting simply because few people will follow those guide lines and will end up taking shots just as if they were using a shotgun that delivers a larger, denser shot load (BirdDogger is obviously an exception). The result being many more cripples. 410's are great little shotguns, fun to shoot, and great to teach kids with. A person that learns to shoot a .410 well will be a real killer with a larger shotgun in his hands. My favorite .410...the mod 42 Winchester(I own 4 of the little beauts).


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope. Guns don't kill things. Only people using guns kill tings. ;-)

I grew up hunting with a .410, hunting most any upland anything I could - chukars, grouse, pheasants, and rabbits. I've taken all of them with a .410. Old bolt action mossberg .410 of all things. It still sends the same size pellets at the same speeds as bigger shotguns - just not as many of them. Aim small, miss small. I love the .410 and feel it was the perfect gun to learn on - little to no kick, and I really had to focus on the target. 

So to answer your question - a hunter using a .410 can certainly use it to kill a chukar.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I want to add a .28 ga and a .410 to the collection. I am really liking the smaller bore guns more and more lately, and I have been impressed with what some people are doing with them. Why are shells so much more expensive in these gauges? Maybe just because they are not as popular as the 12 or 20? Seems they should be less expensive if anything. 
On a side note, I have enough trouble hitting chukars with a 12 ga. so I would primarily use the .410 for things like grouse, quail, rabbits and maybe the occasional chukar.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I use a twenty or twelve gauge for wild rooster hunting. I use the .410 mostly for put and take hunting, just to keep myself interested. It got to the point that farm birds were a no brainer for my dog. Most here have probably been through the old kick-the-pheasant-in-the-air-then-blow-it-to-pieces scenario. I needed something to add a little more challenge to the game. My .410 is a single shot with a full choke so it's a little harder to hit the birds. The full choke ensures that hit birds fall. 

I really like the .410 for hunting forest grouse because those birds drop so easily anyway, and the gun is feather light to pack around the hills. 

I also pack my .410 when my kids come with me because it's the only break action shotgun I have. I choose to keep the action open and unloaded when my little ones are with me. Then I pop a shell in if the dog gets birdy or goes on point.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A .410 built on an appropriately sized frame is a wonderful thing. I hope to have one again someday.
The range master at the Skeet range on Rhein-Main Airbase in the late seventies could go 96/100 all day long with a little Miroku over under in .410. He could do 100 straight if there was any wagering going on.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I shoot clays with my buddy Clint every Tue during the summer. He'll break out the .410 every now and then for fun. When the shots are close, he's just as lethal with that gun as he is with a 12 ga. I think it can be said about any gage gun, you're either on em or you're not...


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I want to add a .28 ga and a .410 to the collection. I am really liking the smaller bore guns more and more lately, and I have been impressed with what some people are doing with them. Why are shells so much more expensive in these gauges? Maybe just because they are not as popular as the 12 or 20? Seems they should be less expensive if anything.
> On a side note, I have enough trouble hitting chukars with a 12 ga. so I would primarily use the .410 for things like grouse, quail, rabbits and maybe the occasional chukar.


The reason they are more expensive is becuase of sales volume. They don't sale as many so the manufacturing costs are more. If you use .410 or 28ga and are shooting a lot then you should reload.They are really cheap to reload. I use a O/U 28ga for quail and pheasant and I reload my shells.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> The shot leaves the muzzle of a .410 at the same velocity as any other shotgun, so each individual shot carries as much energy and hits the bird just as hard, trouble is, there's not very many of them. BINGO!!! Try and keep your shots a little closer and use a gun with a tight pattern. I recommend you do NOT use a .410 for hunting simply because few people will follow those guide lines and will end up taking shots just as if they were using a shotgun that delivers a larger, denser shot load (BirdDogger is obviously an exception). The result being many more cripples. 410's are great little shotguns, fun to shoot, and great to teach kids with. A person that learns to shoot a .410 well will be a real killer with a larger shotgun in his hands. My favorite .410...the mod 42 Winchester(I own 4 of the little beauts). NO ONE SHOULD HAVE FOUR MODEL 42s. :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont know about chukars but I'm gonna kill a turkey with one on a couple of weeks.


I patterns my new O/U this morning with its factory IM and full tubes. I tried Remington 3" #5, 6, &7 1/2, as well as some Winchester 2 3/4" # 7 1/2 & 8's. surprisingly the 2 3/4" # 7 1/2 gave my the best patterns on an outline of a turkeys head at 35 yards, I averaged 8 pellets. I know that shot and range will lay one out and I'm pretty sure I can get one closer than that!

Btw, BP, the flocks have broken up and the toms are firing up down here! :mrgreen:


----------

